# how to climb without spurs



## andres (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi!

I can find lots of material about using SRT and DRT to climb the tree without spurs, but is it possible to climb the tree without the "climbing rope"?

Something like replacing the spurs with some foot loops attached to the bole with slings or smth. Can anybody share how this can be done, maybe even some example videos?

thanks
Andres


----------



## Zale (Aug 17, 2011)

andres said:


> Hi!
> 
> I can find lots of material about using SRT and DRT to climb the tree without spurs, but is it possible to climb the tree without the "climbing rope"?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, you can climb the tree without a "climbing rope". It's called free climbing. Just remember, one slip and your gone.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 17, 2011)

Andres, 
What does this mean?



> attached to the bole with slings or smth


----------



## andres (Aug 17, 2011)

RacerX said:


> What does this mean?



I was thinking in direction like having loops for feet and these loops are attached to the rope which is around the tree (not prusiked to the climbing rope, but to the tree). Wearing the harness which is also attached to the rope around the tree. Then lifting these ropes in turn. I tried and did not succeed, maybe I tried in the wrong way or maybe it just needs more practice.

Andres


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well you can climb without a rope; but how you going to work without one. Especially if you are working out on limb.. if you can figure that out (and do it well and do it safely & quickly) you are a whole lot better than any climber I have worked with so far.

Here is a device that works well for climbing.. if you want something on foot.. but still utilizes rope.

PANTIN | Petzl


----------



## treemandan (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## BCbound (Aug 17, 2011)

This might be what your looking for. Very slow but it will get you up. Use you imagination if you don't have a grigri. Pretty simple set up.

Ascending - Grigri Direct Aid - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Aug 17, 2011)

The Japanese are making breakthroughs.


Tree climbing the Japanese way - YouTube


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 18, 2011)

andres said:


> Hi!
> 
> I can find lots of material about using SRT and DRT to climb the tree without spurs, but is it possible to climb the tree without the "climbing rope"?
> 
> ...


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/40508.htm


----------



## lxt (Aug 18, 2011)

treemandan said:


> The Japanese are making breakthroughs.
> 
> 
> Tree climbing the Japanese way - YouTube


 


I heard about this......they watched some of AA`s videos & consulted with FTA through email, the Industry`s in for it now with these two behind the movement............leaps & bounds we`ll move forward!!!! LOL



LXT.............


----------



## jasonsykes (Aug 19, 2011)

Sure, bears do it all the time.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 21, 2011)

For me, its how to climb with them, I have always hated those things. Hurt my feet to much! On occasion I will put them on, but the minute I can drop them, I do.


----------

